
How to have a 36 hour day - jwecker
http://jon.zaadz.com/blog/2006/3/how_to_have_a_36_hour_day
======
r0b
The part about healthy eating is definitely true. I have a lot more energy,
and need a lot less sleep, now that I'm strict with myself about my diet...

